# Berry in pre-labor



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Berry isn't due until Jan 12th...she's started to stream and boy has her behavior changed from her sweet namesake to Frankenstein!

I was just getting in bed when my husband told me to leave my shoes on and gave me a flashlight.

Her ultrasound said 4 kids (last time she had 5) so I'm hoping for 4 does (does that happen, ever!????) after our last goat gave us all bucks.

Would love to post a picture but she won't get up. Settin' up for a night in the barn with my Berry.:stars:


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you and Berry. Four kids?!? Wow.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm up in the barn too! I'll be thinking about ya! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Still nothing. I can't believe how HUGE she is, and she still runs all over the place. My only positive note is that these kids can't stay in there forever.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

*Berry had her kids - cool markings*

Berry had her kids at 2am. Two bucklings and a doe (sad I don't get to keep her :mecry: ). She has some pretty cool markings on her back--you'll never get your goats mixed up with her around. And what a set of lungs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...what a bunch of cuties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! they're beautiful!


----------

